# NUb live goods and a amazing gift



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Some pickups / freebies from the NUb live event I attended yesterday



















After the event me and my friend Josh (Mortanis) swung by my uncles house to enjoy a cigar with him and admire his giant cigar collection. I brought him a Cohiba Puro Dominicana as he is a big Cohiba fan and I knew he had not smoked one yet. He insisted on dropping a huge bomb on us to give our collections a kick start...

A bunch of sticks









A couple of ashtrays









2 sets of RyJ coffee cups









And some RyJ coffee to go along with the cups


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice, very nice


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, nice haul. Thanks for the pics, enjoy!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great stuff you got and the hit is very nice, enjoy.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

I am new to cigar events but do you normally get free stuff?


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

GJProductions said:


> I am new to cigar events but do you normally get free stuff?


From what I gather yes. This was my first event, with every box purchase you got a free hat, tshirt, LE cigar, Fresh rolled cigar and sack with a bunch of stickers & cutters and some tickets for prize drawings.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> From what I gather yes. This was my first event, with every box purchase you got a free hat, tshirt, LE cigar, Fresh rolled cigar and sack with a bunch of stickers & cutters and some tickets for prize drawings.


Sounds like a good time, need to find one near me.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice!!!

I've tried the RyJ coffee, & it's pretty good. The owner of my local B&M threw me a can for free. Can't beat that IMO!

I'd like to get my hands on one of those mugs! Pretty sweet!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is great


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Very nice haul. I gotta see if there are any Nub events coming up in Jeraey.


----------



## Koolpsych (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow good stuff. Looks like a great event wish I could have gone!


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice haul bro. Enjoy


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Doesn't get much better then that!


----------



## Stevins (Aug 8, 2009)

I went to a CAO event 2 weeks back. I got a few sticks and a Lotus 3 torch lighter for free!


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow thats incredible! Your lucky to have such a generous Uncle!


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

I want some!


----------

